# MTM Audi S3 with up to 330 HP (also known as "I am in love...")



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*MTM Audi S3 with up to 330 HP*









_Quote, originally posted by *worldcarfans.com* »_Power between 310 & 330 HP and torque of 400 to 420 Nm
Vmax up to 264 km/h, acceleration 0-100 in 5,1s 
stainless steel exhaust system with metallic catalytic converter, double-flow resonator
variety of brake systems for the best deceleration
sport springs or coilover suspension
Motoren Technik Mayer GmbH from Wettstetten, Germany, laid their hands on the new referee within the sport compact car arena. The Audi S3 creates great competition within its own corporation to Golf GTI and R32 as well the bavarian colleagues BMW with the mighty 130i. Through the mtm-provided components for motor, breaks, exhaust system and suspension, they have distanced themselves even more from their competitors raising the S3 to an uncompromising racer!
Better performance and higher torque
The TFSI-motor borrowed from parent company VW, is really ideal for tuning revisions. Directly off the assembly line, the turbo engine of Audi S3 already has an impressive 265 HP. One would imagine this alone is enough. Yet, just experiencing the difference proves a visit to mtm is really worth while. In its first stage, mtm replaces the motor electronics. This procedure alone upgrades power to 310 HP/228 kW as well as torque to 400 Nm (Series: 350 Nm). Whoever selects a mtm resonator and the mtm rear silencer receives an additional 5 HP and 5 Nm. The hottest version receives even more components from mtm to boot. With the mtm front silencer and a front pipe with metallic catalysatic converter, performance increases to a powerful 330 HP and torque of 420 Nm. With this addition, in just 5,1 seconds 0 to 100 km/h is reached and a maximum speed up to 264 km/h obtainable.
Naturally, mtm ensures durability for all its parts. Customers benefit from the extensive experience mtm has gathered for example from the TT bimoto®.
As can be expected, all parts described above for the exhaust system are available seperately for the Audi S3 2.0 TFSI. Either the rear silencer with exhaust flap control alone or together with the complete catalytic converter system. Both tail pipes, each with a diameter of 80 mm, look far more impressive than the series-produced parts. From each excapes a sound that one generally only experiences on the race track.
“Races are won on brakes”
Implimenting power upgrades alone, with complete disregard for adequate deceleration, would be operating completely irresponsibly. For this reason, mtm offers cars of all classes specifically designed brake systems.
In the case of the S3, mtm improves deceleration on the front axle in three upgrades. For the first upgrade, mtm provides the S3 with 8-piston-fixed calipers and 330x32 mm diameter sized semi-perforated brake discs. Even more impressive is the next higher upgrade of completely perforated brake discs with diameter dimension of 356x34mm. They must sustain pressure from 8-piston-brake calipers. Last mentioned, mtm also uses within the largest of the three brake systems. Here the semi-perforated brake discs measure 380x34 mm in diameter and when they are gripped by the calipers, the driver has the feeling of grabbing an anchor. The saying “races are won on brakes” is not to be taken lightly. The racetrack beckons! Every package contains both the steel flex brake lines as well as additional parts. The semi-perforated brake discs are, by the way, a custom-made product from mtm. A unique element for the these discs is the semi-perforations as they do not go through the disc completely. They show optics and characteristics of a completely perforated-through disc, but avoid the normally found crack formations followed by extended use. 
Clearly, the standard equipped S3 is an outstanding vehicle. However, those who prefer no comprimises will choose from the mtm price-list a coilover suspension which provides lowering the S3 between 35 and 65mm. Its set-up can be regulated by adjustment of the compression and rebound of the damper. Alternatively, mtm offers shorter sport springs that lower the S3 by 45 mm. For better road holding ability, mtm furnishes spacers for track widening of 20 mm per axle.
In regards to wheels, mtm comes up with its own creation “bimoto”. These spectacular features come in finishes of “shiny silver”, “titanium” and “diamond cut”. mtm offers the “bimoto”-wheels for the S3 in the size 8,5x19” ET50. Additionally available is a wheel set with tyres in the dimensions 235/35ZR19.
The general rule at mtm is “special wishes will be granted”. Modifications can be made on an individual basis!










Gallery here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...t/MTM#









_Modified by ~kInG~ at 2:06 PM 2-13-2007_


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: MTM Audi S3 with up to 330 HP (~kInG~)*

It pisses me off that I can't buy this car, or even just a regular 2.0T quattro with 6-speed manual transmission.


----------



## shark (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: MTM Audi S3 with up to 330 HP (~kInG~)*

http://www.hoppenmotorsport.com
http://www.hoppenmotorsport.com/A3_FSI.htm
Joe Hoppen Motorsport, Inc. Tel. (941) 924-6380
6245 Clark Center Avenue Unit M Sarasota, FL 34238 
[email protected]


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: MTM Audi S3 with up to 330 HP (shark)*

That color is simply awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PaddleShiftr (May 1, 2002)

*Re: MTM Audi S3 with up to 330 HP (Tarik D)*










Oh man, thats just pure eye-sex....


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

hot stuff cumming thru.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: MTM Audi S3 with up to 330 HP (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_That color is simply awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Papaya Orange


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice first picture


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: MTM Audi S3 with up to 330 HP (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_It pisses me off that I can't buy this car, or even just a regular 2.0T quattro with 6-speed manual transmission.

Amen, brother!!!!!


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

19x8.5xET50... I'm liking that size!


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_19x8.5xET50... I'm liking that size! 

I was thinking of you and your bbk when I saw these...wasn't sure if you wanted 19's tho.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Thx! Yeah, I'm trying hard to stay away from 19s, just from a performance standpoint.
Neuspeed's RS series are one of the very few 8x18xET45 wheels that will clear the 14.5" STaSIS kit. They will again be available feb 24th.
But these mTm wheels would be nice for dailies... What do they weigh I wonder?


----------



## rs3dpl (May 28, 2005)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

I have the MTM wheels.The weight is 14.9kilos each.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

The Neuspeed wheels I'm looking at are less than 10 kilos per, even the 19s! Adding another 5 kilos just isn't going to happen for me.
What is mTm thinking?


----------



## A4Kevin (May 4, 2005)

I wish the neuspeed ones were a bit less expensive.


----------



## drdoom (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (A4Kevin)*

Any idea what the turbo setup is? K16 maybe?


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: MTM Audi S3 with up to 330 HP (shark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shark* »_http://www.hoppenmotorsport.com
http://www.hoppenmotorsport.com/A3_FSI.htm
Joe Hoppen Motorsport, Inc. Tel. (941) 924-6380
6245 Clark Center Avenue Unit M Sarasota, FL 34238 
[email protected]


so do you guys import the completed car - or import the parts and do a conversion state side....
I often wodered if one took EURO Delivery, could they leave the factory, drive to MTM, have conversion done and then have Audi Import it.


----------



## .:R2theT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: MTM Audi S3 with up to 330 HP (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_
Papaya Orange

I thought the S3 had a special color..."Solar Orange".


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: MTM Audi S3 with up to 330 HP (buddahvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buddahvw* »_

so do you guys import the completed car - or import the parts and do a conversion state side....
I often wodered if one took EURO Delivery, could they leave the factory, drive to MTM, have conversion done and then have Audi Import it.

How about Mexico? Aren't they getting the S3? Would it then be easier to import.....?
BTW, I still think 15 kilos per wheel is ridiculous. The Neuspeeds I ended up getting weigh less than 8 kilos


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: MTM Audi S3 with up to 330 HP (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_How about Mexico? Aren't they getting the S3? Would it then be easier to import.....?
\ 

I think importing from Mexico would still be hard since the S3 isn't federalized...


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (rs3dpl)*

let me see ur rear end

_Quote, originally posted by *rs3dpl* »_I have the MTM wheels.The weight is 14.9kilos each.


----------



## wiredbeans (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_let me see ur rear end



hahahaha, that sounded funny


----------

